
Next week is critical to isolate to the max possible - ddingus
https://old.reddit.com/r/WeAreNotAsking/comments/fitsej/covid19_next_week_is_critical_isolate_to_the/
======
ddingus
[https://left.it/2020/03/13/covid_19-open-letter-from-
italy-t...](https://left.it/2020/03/13/covid_19-open-letter-from-italy-to-the-
international-scientific-community/)

Had Italy isolated just a week, 10 days earlier, the deaths would be a lot
fewer.

Infection numbers double every 2 to 4 days.

